# Single stage press?



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

I have been wanting to get into reloading but am on a fairly limited budget. Is there anyone out there that has recently upgraded from single stage, to a progressive press? If so would you be willling to sell your (working) used single stage press at a reasonable or low price to help a fella get into reloading?

PS I am not worried about brand as long as it press that is in reasonably good working order, or that could be made into such order with small amount of work/parts.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I do not have a single stage but here is what I am going to do before the end of the year.

http://www.hornady.com/get_loaded.php

I will buy the press from Midway for $399 and get 1000 bullets of .45 ($290 value) for free.

So basically you get the press for about $150 after shipping and tax.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Atroxus said:


> I have been wanting to get into reloading but am on a fairly limited budget. Is there anyone out there that has recently upgraded from single stage, to a progressive press? If so would you be willling to sell your (working) used single stage press at a reasonable or low price to help a fella get into reloading?
> 
> PS I am not worried about brand as long as it press that is in reasonably good working order, or that could be made into such order with small amount of work/parts.


Pending on what you're looking to load...

Keep an eye out for a used progressive press, I snagged a Lee Loadmaster set up for .45ACP for $150 and I know a guy selling a Dillon Square Deal B for $200.

What caliber(s) are you wanting to load?


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Pending on what you're looking to load...
> 
> Keep an eye out for a used progressive press, I snagged a Lee Loadmaster set up for .45ACP for $150 and I know a guy selling a Dillon Square Deal B for $200.
> 
> What caliber(s) are you wanting to load?


I would most assuredly not turn down a progressive press if it was priced so I could afford it. I just figured most people with progressives would rarely if ever get rid of them cheap, where someone that recently upgraded to progressive might be willing to cut a good deal on their old gear to help spread the knowledge around.:smt033

Mainly just 9mm at first. My only guns are Bereta FS92, and Sig mosquito. Eventually I may make some .40 for a friend that has several guns in that caliber too.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Atroxus said:


> Eventually I may make some .40 for a friend that has several guns in that caliber too.


Better to let him load them using your press. Personally I wouldn't shoot reloads made by someone else, also less liability for you. Reloading for someone else also makes you an "ammunition manufacturer" which requires a license.


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Better to let him load them using your press. Personally I wouldn't shoot reloads made by someone else, also less liability for you. Reloading for someone else also makes you an "ammunition manufacturer" which requires a license.


True, but that puts the cart before the horse. I can't let my buddy use my press to make ammo either...until I have a press. 

If someone sells me a (working) single stage for a nice price I would even go so far as to promise that should I ever decided I don't want it anymore I would give it back to the original owner.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Atroxus said:


> True, but that puts the cart before the horse. I can't let my buddy use my press to make ammo either...until I have a press.
> 
> If someone sells me a (working) single stage for a nice price I would even go so far as to promise that should I ever decided I don't want it anymore I would give it back to the original owner.


What are you considering a reasonable price?

Lee presses are available for $23 and up:

http://www.midwayusa.com/BROWSE/BrowseProducts.aspx?&tabId=1&categoryId=19590&categoryString=9315***731***680***8604***&brandId=1262

It doesn't get much more reasonable than that.

If you are talking about a full set of reloading tools you have to start a bit higher such as the Anniversary Kit at $81. Plus $24 or so for dies.

Lee equipment works no matter what the Dillon crowd say's.

tumbleweed


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

TOF said:


> What are you considering a reasonable price?
> 
> Lee presses are available for $23 and up:
> 
> ...


Ya someone on another forum turned me on to the Lee anniversary kit. I just ordered one from Cabella's along with most of what else I will need. Now I just gotta find primers, bullets, and figure out what powder to use. :mrgreen:


----------

